# "Is it worth" thread: Stihl MS310 for $325



## monaco (May 9, 2016)

Gents,
I'm eyeing an MS310 on CL - the guy wants $330 for it. I plan on using it to cut around 10 cords/year of oak firewood.

What do you think - is this saw worth $330?


----------



## computeruser (May 9, 2016)

That's a lot of money for not a lot of saw.

Think about it - you can pick up Husqvarna 266/268/272 in great shape for that money all day long, every day, and they're better saws in every regard. Ditto the Echo 590/600 platform, lightly used. Or a Stihl 036 or 038, or maybe even an 044 if the right deal comes along. The 290/310/390 series really leverages Stihl's brand name to drive up the price of an otherwise mediocre product.


----------



## monaco (May 9, 2016)

I have a small Husky and love it, but locally there's no support for them... so I'm trying to find a good mid-range Stihl for around $350


----------



## Jed1124 (May 9, 2016)

no


----------



## burnses (May 9, 2016)

no again


----------



## jimrb (May 9, 2016)

I picked up a 310 at the pawn shop a few years ago. I am guessing I paid more like $250 for it. I did get a new chain and a few misc missing or worn parts so I guess it was not a great deal. It is an OK saw. No experience with the other saws people mention. Translation is that I have not touched a professional saw since 1978 or 1979. I have no recollection what those saws were back then. 

Looking at an old 2013 price sheet from the pro saw shop, I see I could get a 311 for $480 plus tax.


----------



## fearofpavement (May 9, 2016)

I've got one advertised on CL for sale with a brand new Stihl bar and Oregon chisel chain and it hasn't sold yet for $300.
I typically get $360 for the 039/MS390 version of that saw.
So I would say that saw in that condition is slightly overpriced but they're a great firewood saw despite what you may read about them on the saw enthusiast forums.

They're very reliable, you can literally get any part for them new OEM and aftermarket and a simple muffler mod gives them a lot more power. I rarely see one that's been "worn out".


----------



## CoreyB (May 9, 2016)

I am going to agree with others and say no.


----------



## nstueve (May 10, 2016)

Are they worth that.... NO... Do people pay that for them... Yes. If it was $250-$275 range and I really needed a saw I might think about it. FOP and I can sell them for that kind of money but that doesn't mean they are worth what we ask for them. The market simply provides for people to overpay for stuff with "Stihl" logo on it. 

Look for a 036/360 and you'll be 5x happier in the long run. You might even find a 361 for $25-$50 over your budget if you're lucky. 

You'll be 10x happier if you find a 044/440 for $75-$100 over your budget. 

Where are you located? Have you looked into a Dolmar/Makita yet?


----------



## 67L36Driver (May 10, 2016)

J-red 630/670 type is much better saw as are the Husky equivalents.

But, Farm Boss types are much more easily fixed with aftermarket evilbay parts.


----------



## monaco (May 10, 2016)

Thanks everyone - very helpful!


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (May 10, 2016)

Another vote for noooooo


----------



## a. palmer jr. (May 10, 2016)

fearofpavement said:


> I've got one advertised on CL for sale with a brand new Stihl bar and Oregon chisel chain and it hasn't sold yet for $300.
> I typically get $360 for the 039/MS390 version of that saw.
> So I would say that saw in that condition is slightly overpriced but they're a great firewood saw despite what you may read about them on the saw enthusiast forums.
> 
> They're very reliable, you can literally get any part for them new OEM and aftermarket and a simple muffler mod gives them a lot more power. I rarely see one that's been "worn out".


 I hope they're worth a lot, I had a few Stihl 039 parts and decided to make a saw out of them plus buying a few parts. Turned out there wasn't as much there as I thought and ended up spending a couple of hundred and still don't have it all together. Looks like when I get done I'll have a 039 mixture of OEM and Chinese parts and about $250 in it. I've decided to keep it rather than try to sell it and probably lose money. Next time I'll pay more attention to detail...


----------



## 67L36Driver (May 10, 2016)

Key to success: is a complete Farm Boss type with smoked engine for less than a Benjamin. Pop in a Hutzel 390 engine, fit new Forestor bar/chain. It will sell on KC Craigslist in a few days for $300.


----------



## 7sleeper (May 10, 2016)

You can get a Echo 590 BRAND NEW INCL. warrenty for around 400$! So I would NEVER even that Stihl!

7


----------



## fearofpavement (May 10, 2016)

I've never used a complete Asian engine in a saw. Usually just the piston/cylinder, maybe bearings/seals and then of course other bits and pieces here and there such as sprockets, impulse lines, fuel/oil caps and whatnot. I also use the aftermarket clutch covers if I need one.
If you have $250 into an 039/MS390, you still have some room to get all your money back + some for your time. I usually pay about $50 for a blown up 1127 saw, put in whatever it takes to bring it back to life, install a new bar and chain and get $360 for them. (of course I use them extensively with my test bars first, and then install a completely unused bar/chain for the sale)
I inform the buyer if it has an aftermarket cylinder/piston in it. 
I figure on average I put in about $150 worth of parts to get one in shape.


----------



## 67L36Driver (May 11, 2016)

The Hutzel/Farmertec MS390 has worked well with only very minor issues for me.


----------



## Conquistador3 (May 11, 2016)

I'll go against the flow and say may be.
Used saw values are very local. In some areas some models will command higher prices and lower ones in others. Pretty much like with cars, motorcycles, tractors, iPhone's etc. Second hand markets are like that.


----------



## Stihlbillie (May 11, 2016)

Good saw, to high a price


----------



## Jon1212 (May 11, 2016)

A used MS310 for $325? Maybe for someone not involved in Chainsaw Forums, or with a pressing need for a saw right now.

You may be better off perusing the Trading Post here, or on some other Forums. Also, check with your local Dealer, and see if they have used/abandoned saws for sale.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 25, 2016)

Use my MS390 primarily for work on larger palms so the mag case saws don't get wrecked. 
For this purpose it has been outstanding. Plenty of power, esp after the muff mod. 
The 310 and 390 are good saws. However when I'm not working on palms, rubber trees etc it stays in the workshop...
Good advice above, hold out for a decent second hand 60-70cc pro saw that has some local dealer support for the brand you choose.


----------



## mrfredcb (Dec 17, 2021)

monaco said:


> Gents,
> I'm eyeing an MS310 on CL - the guy wants $330 for it. I plan on using it to cut around 10 cords/year of oak firewood.
> 
> What do you think - is this saw worth $330?


I have a 310. Use to cut 4 to 5 cods of firewood each year. Never had any problem. When I bought it I had them swap out the 20" bar and replace with a 16" bar. A shorter bar cuts faster. I had an Echo saw I bought in 1978. I used it for 25 years. Gave it to my son. It still runs and cuts great. Do not buy a new Echo, plastic parts. I would shop around for the best price or just offer less.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 17, 2021)

As it turned out I have slightly more than $200 in my 039 but it turns out also to be one of my favorite saws to use! It's not the prettiest thing but it does cut the firewood well...


----------



## Dean-O (Dec 18, 2021)

No way hell would pay that much


----------



## Evan (Dec 18, 2021)

There's a 261 and my local pawn Shop.
Its listed at 299. I thought about buying it till I noticed it had a .325 bar


----------



## Karrl (Dec 18, 2021)

mrfredcb said:


> I have a 310. Use to cut 4 to 5 cods of firewood each year. Never had any problem. When I bought it I had them swap out the 20" bar and replace with a 16" bar. A shorter bar cuts faster. I had an Echo saw I bought in 1978. I used it for 25 years. Gave it to my son. It still runs and cuts great. Do not buy a new Echo, plastic parts. I would shop around for the best price or just offer less.


The cs 590 has less plastic than a 310. And for under $400 you can buy a new one with 5 year warranty.


----------

